# New Style: Version 2



## Dave

There were some questions and some anticipation regarding the new style for TC. After some last minute adjustments, I finally wrapped up the new style, called Version 2. For those of you who are members of TB, you should feel right at home with the new look.

We are aiming for a consistent looking among our websites, so a very similar style has finally been brought to TC! 

For those of you who did not explicitly select the old style as your default (I'd imagine most did not since it was the only choice), Version 2 is automatically live for you. If you did not opt to go with the forum default style, you will need to go to your User CP and change to Version 2 if you wish to use it.

If you do not want to use the new style, the old one is still available. Go to your Edit Options page, scroll to the very bottom, and select Talk Cockatiels Version 1 from the "forum skin" menu.

Hope you all like the new look of TC!


----------



## MeanneyFids

it looks awesome!! you did a great job!


----------



## Dave

Thanks. 

The sidebar is now enabled for everyone. If you didn't see it on the left side of your page, refresh and it should be there now.


----------



## Sweetcheek

It looks great, thanks for your hard work


----------



## Stahhhscream

Looks great! Totally thought I was on TB for a second haha.


----------



## Sweetcheek

So what is the "Karma" up the top right of the screen?


----------



## Mentha

whew! back to normal. The new style is nice, but I'm not ready for another change in my life just yet. 

The Karma is the same as the thanks button.


----------



## meaggiedear

Whoo! Looks great.


----------



## meaggiedear

Sweetcheek said:


> So what is the "Karma" up the top right of the screen?


We don't have the ability to actually give karma so everyone's points will always be 10 though. 

it's something they have set up on talk budgies, but we just use the thanks button instead.


----------



## enigma731

Mentha said:


> The Karma is the same as the thanks button.


It's not the same. If it was the same as thanks, we wouldn't all have an equal number of points.


----------



## bjknight93

Haven't decided how I like it yet..at least it doesn't have that giant announcement banner at the top if the page that you have to scroll through before getting to the posts like on TB.


----------



## hanna

Looks fantastic, love it


----------



## vampiric_conure

I was just getting used to the old format, but this one looks good! I'll just adjust and if I don't like it I can always return to the old style.

But this one looks so snazzy!


----------



## Scribbles

Posted my respons in Chit Chat...but want to say here that I really like it. Awesome.


----------



## Renae

I really like it, I think it is much, much better!







I especially like how much wider the layout is too.


----------



## enigma731

I really like it overall, but is there a way to still have thanks given/received displayed instead of karma? I liked that feature, and it seems kind of pointless to have karma there instead when everyone's will always just be 10.


----------



## JaimeS

I usually accept change pretty easily, not this time. I went back to the older version. At least for now.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

lol funny! i went to tc three times getting angry for it bringing me to tb until i realized that this is tc!
i laugh at myself. ha ha ha!


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> I really like it overall, but is there a way to still have thanks given/received displayed instead of karma? I liked that feature, and it seems kind of pointless to have karma there instead when everyone's will always just be 10.


Agreed. Or change it all over to karma.


----------



## roxy culver

Enigma I'll look into it and see if we can keep the thanks button with the new setup (which I haven't changed to yet, I don't like change!!!! lol)


----------



## sangs_becky

Awesome job Dave! thanks for the new look, though i am here only for a month it would a little time to get accustomed to the new look.The really good thing about this version is it works great on my mobile


----------



## srtiels

Wow! At first I thought, when did I hit the zoom button?, the page was full screen. Dave...AWESOME job! It looks great.


----------



## bjknight93

I'm liking it more. I like that the search box isn't on a drop-down anymore.  I use my phone on the forum and sometimes it's hard to use the search feature. And I know there's tapatalk, but I don't like it much...and I'm stubborn.


----------



## Budgiegirl14

Woohoo! Now it feels like I am at TB. Love the look!

The reason why everyone has the same points is because it's new. In a couple of months everyone will have completely different points, depending on how good of a member they are.


----------



## Dave

I'm looking into changing the karma box to a thanks box, since that's what we use here. Stay tuned.


----------



## meaggiedear

Dave said:


> I'm looking into changing the karma box to a thanks box, since that's what we use here. Stay tuned.


Excellent!


----------



## Tiel'♥12

Your right! I'm on TB often,so I do feel at home!


----------



## Scribbles

I sent 2 or 3 "Karma"s and the number hasn't changed (this was yesterday).


----------



## bjknight93

We don't use the Karma system here..so the number probably won't change no matter what you do. We use the "Thanks" button. Dave is fixing it so that instead of Karma up there it will be a Thanks version of it. 

Dave:


> I'm looking into changing the karma box to a thanks box, since that's what we use here.


----------



## Dave

The thanks stats have been added to your posts now.


----------



## enigma731

Yay, thanks Dave!


----------



## JaimeS

Ok, so I tried the new version again and I have decided I like it. It looks really nice. I guess it was just the initial shock of the change.


----------

